# Kids how soon?



## -WBoergoats (May 19, 2020)

I’m sure this is a common question but I’ll ask it anyways! My doe is due today. I checked her at 4:00 and she had a string of goo. Came back at 5:30(now) and there was nothing. Now she has a new string after waiting a couple minutes. Definitely having contractions. How long should I wait before kids are here?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Do you have a pic of the string of goo?


----------



## -WBoergoats (May 19, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Do you have a pic of the string of goo?












This was at 4. She dug a nest so I have replaced the straw all clean but this is how it looks.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Have you noticed any pawing at the ground, yawning, staring off?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

How are her ligaments?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

She has a pretty good stream of goo so I wouldn’t imagine it would be too much longer. Can you see or feel any contractions? Some goats get very lovely dovey and will let you rub their belly, and others won’t want you anywhere near them


----------



## -WBoergoats (May 19, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> She has a pretty good stream of goo so I wouldn't imagine it would be too much longer. Can you see or feel any contractions? Some goats get very lovely dovey and will let you rub their belly, and others won't want you anywhere near them


I haven't been able to pay much attention she does better with me out of the barn. She did dig a big hole as you can kind of tell in the picture. Other then that I notice when she has contractions she starts spinning as if she is looking to see if a baby is there. (This is her 3 or 4 kidding) (first time with me and my first kidding ever)


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh she’s a pro. She should start “talking” to her belly soon. She will probably be able to handle things with no assistance but if it’s really cold where you are the baby will need to be dried off right away


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Maybe someone who has more years of experience will chime in if I have left out any info. Good luck and I hope you post pictures!!!


----------



## -WBoergoats (May 19, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Oh she's a pro. She should start "talking" to her belly soon. She will probably be able to handle things with no assistance but if it's really cold where you are the baby will need to be dried off right away


That's my only problem is the low tonight is 20 and it's 27 now. She is in a 3 sided calving barn with lots of straw and a warming barrel for the kids. But my biggest worry is the babies getting cold.. kidding kit and camera are ready! I'm definitely ready to watch my first kidding!! She is the first of about 5 does so hope it kicks of in the right way! Thanks for your help! Just a little update where I am it is 6:00 which is 2 hours since I noticed her starting. She is staring kind of random and her belly is moving up and down quite a bit I'm guessing contractions?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Omg you must be so excited. I’m so disappointed if I miss any of my goats kidding. I stalk them the last week also keep an eye out for contractions and lots of pushing and no progression. Usually that can mean she needs assistance. I would have a lot of towels handy because she will probably have multiples and you will wanna dry them off very quickly in those temps. I would definitely keep an eye on that camera


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Has she kidded yet?


----------



## -WBoergoats (May 19, 2020)

Not yet not much progress really. No more of the goo but she is belly talking and is laying in her nest she dug quite a bit. Fun fact is the doe in the pen next to her (due 1/1) is just starting too and she is a FF it’s gonna be a long fun night!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I hope it all goes well for you! Good luck!


----------



## -WBoergoats (May 19, 2020)

10:00 check mom had baby almost out could see it's nose and front feed with its tongue out so I jumped in and assisted it out!  first kid down! Looks like a huge buckling!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww...nice looking buckling!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations on your first kidding. Good luck for the next one


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Awwww yayyy!!!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Naughty girls, kidding at night! haha

I hope both deliveries went very well and you are watching the first few kid hop attempts this morning!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Great job Momma! Looks like a sweetie from what I can see. :kid2:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! :goodjob:
What a sweet picture!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations. Were you able to dip the kid's cord in iodine? That will help dry it and prevent germs from getting in it and causing navel ill, etc. Once they are dry, the immediate danger is over. Make sure the teats both work on the doe, milk a couple good squirts and make sure baby can and does nurse. When you see that black, tarry poop, that means she probably successfully nursed. (and nursing makes the afterbirth drop from mom, too).


----------



## -WBoergoats (May 19, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> Congratulations. Were you able to dip the kid's cord in iodine? That will help dry it and prevent germs from getting in it and causing navel ill, etc. Once they are dry, the immediate danger is over. Make sure the teats both work on the doe, milk a couple good squirts and make sure baby can and does nurse. When you see that black, tarry poop, that means she probably successfully nursed. (and nursing makes the afterbirth drop from mom, too).


Yupp cord was dipped  mom did great unfortunately it is just a single buckling.. little bummed because she is my oldest and biggest doe I was hoping for atleast Twins or a doeling!! But super happy with the buckling he will be my first market weather I will sell. But she did drop her afterbirth this morning also!!

Sadly the doe next to her has had a water sack but nothing else so I am going to have to go in a check her out and see what the hold up is! Hopefully I can get the buckling a friend!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with the next one! I hope all goes well!


----------



## -WBoergoats (May 19, 2020)

Well I don’t have pictures but I’ll have to get some! The other doe ended up having twins just barely happy and heathy! And my gut was telling me the other doe (that had the single) still had one in her. Which she did so we ended up pulling another buckling and one that was about half way developed.. she could have had triplet bucklings. Luckily she made the pull and is up and going so we have 3 babies now!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

-WBoergoats said:


> Well I don't have pictures but I'll have to get some! The other doe ended up having twins just barely happy and heathy! And my gut was telling me the other doe (that had the single) still had one in her. Which she did so we ended up pulling another buckling and one that was about half way developed.. she could have had triplet bucklings. Luckily she made the pull and is up and going so we have 3 babies now!!


Congratulations on helping her get them out!! :goodjob:
I am just trying to understands what happened... did she deliver the placenta, and THEN you pulled out 2 more babies?
Glad to hear the second doe's twins made it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work, congrats.


----------



## -WBoergoats (May 19, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations on helping her get them out!! :goodjob:
> I am just trying to understands what happened... did she deliver the placenta, and THEN you pulled out 2 more babies?
> Glad to hear the second doe's twins made it!


Yes she did it is very strange! I notice she was still staring and stuff like she did in labor and she still had a HUGE belly so that's what made me decide to go back in. Also the person I bought her from said she has always produced twins so it is strange she had a single..

One question for you guys! (Being a newby is hard!!) I have the doe that had twins and the little bucking is eating great he gets on his knees and sucks fine! His sister on the other hand can't quite seem to get it down.. I am able to help her suck a little but it's almost like mom has a favorite.. I did notice she still had a little bit of cleaning left so I do think that might be part of the problem. So I gave mom a shot to help her clean out. But is there anything I should do to help the doeling? Im thinking of trying to give her a bottle tomorrow morning just to get her belly full and get her to have some more energy so maybe she can figure out how to nurse on mom? Any suggestions?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What kind of shot did you give mom?
I hope someone else can help you with the doeling.
Good luck!


----------



## -WBoergoats (May 19, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> What kind of shot did you give mom?
> I hope someone else can help you with the doeling.
> Good luck!


She got a some oxytocin helps with all animals to clean out and milk let down. Then I gave her a shot of penicillin just because we were right at the 24 hour mark without the placenta dropping so I was worried about infection.

Thanks for all your guys help! I'm hoping I can get some help with the doeling too. You guys have been super helpful already!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some does are weird and have a favorite, which seems to be the buckling for some reason. 

Just keep working with the doeling and supplement feed if you need to.

Go out occasionally and in the middle of the night to check to make sure she has a full belly.
Hold mama if you have to so she can nurse in between if she seems hungry.

I have had some do this and will allow the doeling to suckle only when the buckling does.
So if the buck is nursing an d the doeling is not catch her and put her on the teat.
Eventually they learn to watch and be right there for the next meal.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ive had to put one on the teat while the.other is eating. My little one, i fold their front legs so they learn to eat that way. Once they understand the knee thing, they latch on easier. Yes it takes a few times. My does seem to favor the older twin.


----------



## -WBoergoats (May 19, 2020)

I ended up giving her a bottle to get her belly full in hopes she would get energy and be able to start wanting to nurse more. She has been eating okay but I have to tie mom up for her to eat. The other problem is she won’t lay down? She is going to the bathroom. I gave her (.5 ml) of bose today. Would it help to give her a nutridrench or b complex? (I think it’s called?) To boost her energy and appetite.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

B complex will never hurt. Some cayan pepper mixed with honey is also good.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I give newborns oral b-complex. I read it wakes up their brain. I have given nutri drench at birth too.


----------



## -WBoergoats (May 19, 2020)

If I give a newborn nutri drench after it has had a shot of bose will I over dose it with selenium?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No.


When kids don’t lay down,
I buckle their legs and make them. 
I hold them down until the kid stop struggling. Then slowly move away.
After that, they seem to lay down when tired.


----------

